# Faema E61 for restoration



## GiovaD (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi everyone, I need some consultation from you, maybe there is someone who has already gone thru a restoration like that and can give a few tips.

I found a Faema e61 2 groups and it's not in good conditions. I wanted to go take it and start restoring it real good, my goal would be for it to look shiny and almost like new, keeping everything original and trying to replace as little as possible.

Some of my questions are: is the pump actually integrated in the machine or is it a vane pump to put separate beneath it? And I actually saw there is only one heat exchanger where two tubes come out to the two group heads. Is it model-specific or should it actually be with two separate heat exchanger going thru the boiler, each connected to one group head?

Here the pictures:


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi @GiovaD . This thread may help

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49449-restoration-of-a-1964-2nd-series-faema-president/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=711729&embedComment=711729&embedDo=findComment#comment-711729


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@GiovaD the author of that thread and a few others who enjoy restoring old machines hang around https://www.**************** these days. Good luck with the project!


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi, I am the author of that linked post above. I don't post much here right now but I can answer your questions.

I saw that E61 on subito, it will need some work I think. The thermosyphon tube is just one big tube for both groups in this design. That boiler is often seen in E64 machines but you can still purchase the boiler gasket for it. The pump for the groups are external and is not present inside the origina E61's. You may need to purchase a modern one with an external mount.


----------



## GiovaD (Jan 18, 2021)

IamOiman said:


> Hi, I am the author of that linked post above. I don't post much here right now but I can answer your questions.
> 
> I saw that E61 on subito, it will need some work I think. The thermosyphon tube is just one big tube for both groups in this design. That boiler is often seen in E64 machines but you can still purchase the boiler gasket for it. The pump for the groups are external and is not present inside the origina E61's. You may need to purchase a modern one with an external mount.


 Hi, Thank you a lot for your reply.

I think I've written you also in this other forum ****************. I am thinking about it at the moment, considering if I can restore this machine as good as I want and then resell it or maybe keep it.

could you maybe answer some questions I have? The thing that worries me the most is the corrosion of the copper in the boiler, is it possible there are some holes or cracks? Would you say it's dangerous to put this boiler back to work because of maybe some weak points caused by corrosion?


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

It looks like the thermosyphon tube may need a patch or two but usually they can be repaired with silver solder brazing. I had a boiler on my Lambro that looked pretty nasty but cleaned up well. I had one small tiny leak that was patched on a solder joint. Usually white crumbly powder buildup indicates a slow leak, which is why I noted the possibility of a repair of the thermosyphon tube. Otherwise you just need to test it with an air compressor or heat it up normally.


----------

